# Can i feed chickens chickpeas,old nuts,beans,flour?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I was cleaning out my cupboards and found a few old things that I'm not sure I can feed chickens chickpeas dried and I soaked them but I'm still not sure I can feed it to them , I don't want them to choke on them also I have some old walnuts I suppose if I chop them fine maybe or don't I have to? What about old beans I have to cook them first I assume? Then I have some old flour and cake mixes which I'm thinking I can't just give to them raw it might clog up there Airways or something?
Is there a website or anything that has everything listed you can feed chickens? I know a lot of people clean out the refrigerators and stuff and they say it's even okay to feed a moldy food but then on websites I'm sure it would say not to, so is there a site that has more common sense stuff?thanks for reading


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://readynutrition.com/resources/10-foods-you-should-not-feed-your-chickens_09022014/


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

All 'lists' should be taken with a few grains of salt, I have seen inaccuracies in most of them. Throw it out to the landfill.

I would not feed cake mix or white flour, raw or cooked...junk food, sugar not good for them.

Nuts would probably be ok, chopped up a bit and _in moderation_, if they have access to good grit.

_Never feed dry beans_...and old beans sometimes will not hydrate/cook properly.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys...yes was thinking same about cake mix but i would feed in moderation . 
Ok,better safe than sorry then,thanks


----------



## truckinmachine (Oct 23, 2014)

bake it and feed them the cake or bread. a little gas in it wont kill ya. if your as cheap as me cook it in a dutch oven on a wood fire haha i used to bring home popped biscuit tubes and cook them for steaks the steer. he loved them even taught him to not take them with his slimy tongue lol. he was the best pet ever i fed him he fed me back


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

My chickens eat flat possums off of the road, snitch from the hogs and break open their own watermelons in the fields so I doubt anything short of straight sugar or salt will hurt them.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I feed my chickens any table scraps and plenty of damaged and expired produce we get from grocery stores. Chickens are the fill in for hogs on our farm. As hawgsquatch stated you should see what your chickens would choose to eat when they free range, after that you probably wouldn't worry about anything else.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol guys! Yeah i'm sure they eat some pretty nasty stuff kust didnt want them choking on a bean or exploding from baking powder .....


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Sometimes junk is just junk and should be tossed rather than reused/recycled.


----------

